# Does your Epoxy Stink ?



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is a question for users of 5 minute Epoxy for Wood.

Does the Epoxy mixture Stink like Sulfur ?

Mine smells so bad, I have to mix the hardener, and epoxy OUTSIDE !

I am using this epoxy mixture to seal the end grain on some redwood that is going to be exposed to heat, wind, & rain. Did I also mention earthquakes ?

Thanks,


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The 5 minute epoxy I've used didn't stink that bad (Lepages, I think) but that doesn't mean that they are all the same. A lot of epoxies use a peroxide hardener and it stinks. 
I'm not too sure how well your plan will work. The epoxy may not stay attached to the wood. Epoxy tends to bond only at the surface and won't soak in very far. You might be better off with a common water resisting treatment that soaks in and then reapply when the ends start looking dry.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Or WEST epoxy if you are trying to seal the end grain?


----------



## Ray Y (Jan 10, 2012)

There are a lot of different epoxy formulations. Ethylenediamine is a component of some hardeners and is known to cause dermatitis. Amines often have a strong odor. I worked with epoxies for years and started to have headaches and respiratory problems that grew increasingly more severe with each exposure. I am not sensitised to all epoxies. Peroxide hardeners mentioned in an earlier reply are used for vinyl esters, an epoxy/polyester hybrid. Methyl ethyl ketone peroxide is a strong irritant, but not overly allergenic. Be careful with contact or inhalation of any epoxy product including dust from sanding "cured" epoxy.


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank You for all of this information.

Does the "West..." brand "stink" like sulfur ?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

neiltsubota said:


> Thank You for all of this information.
> 
> Does the "West..." brand "stink" like sulfur ?


Cannot answer that question, Neil.

I just know that it is commonly used in boat building where wood is sealed with epoxy.

The two part epoxy I use has a slight odour, but nothing overwhelming.


----------

